# mehr FPS mit externem Monitor?



## OchiOchsen (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich hab ein etwas komisch Problem, 

sobald ich an mein Notebook einen externen Monitor anschließe hab ich einen Zuwachs von 10% - 20%  FPS. 

Da ich aber gerne mal nur am Notebook spiel hätte ich die Leistung auch gern dort. 

Wie kann das sein und womit kann das zusammenhängen?


----------



## paddypitt87 (21. Mai 2015)

Nur so vorab ne Frage. Hast du denn am Monitor auch die gleich hohe Auflösung eingestellt? 

Ich hatte auch mal sowas aber hab es nicht weiter beachtet, da ich mit meinem Notebook gar nicht groß zocken wollte


----------



## OchiOchsen (21. Mai 2015)

wollte ich grade noch ergänzen. 

Auflösung ist die gleiche.  ; )


----------



## PraetorAce (21. Mai 2015)

komisch, da würde ich eigentlich einfach danke und Amen sagen  über was verbindest du den externen Monitor?


----------



## Hatuja (21. Mai 2015)

Um was für ein Notebook geht es denn?
Als ersten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Umschaltung des Grafikchips nicht klappt. Die Grafikausgänge hängen gerne exklusiv am dedizieren Nvidia/AMD-Grafik-Chip. Schließt du daran einen Monitor an, muss dann zwangsweise darauf umgeschaltet werden. Wird nur das interne Display benutzt, schaltet er ggf. nicht, wie eigentlich beabsichtigt, auf den dedizierten Chip um und die integrierte muss das Spiel berechnen.
Dazu könntest du testweise den integrierten Grafikchip im BIOS abschalten, bzw. Nvidias Optimus / [AMD Pendant hier einsetzten ] deaktivieren.

Ansonsten könnte es mit Energiesparoptionen zusammenhängen, die er deaktiviert, sobald ein externes Display angeschlossen wird...


----------



## OchiOchsen (22. Mai 2015)

Es ist ein Asus N56VZ-S4066H mit Intel Core i7 3610QM und Geforce 650m.

Display wird über HDMI angeschlossen. 
Ist auch beim einem zweiten getesteten Display so.

Energiespareinstellungen hab ich auch vermutet, is aber auch in beiden Fällen identisch.

Und die integrierte Grafik is es auch ne, sonst hätte ich kaum 20FPS. Auch schon getestet.


----------

